# is my tank too hot?



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

Today is a very hot day and I'm looking at he tank thermometer on the glass and the temp may be well over 86 degrees. I made sure the heater was unplugged and even removed the cover from the tank will my little guy be okay?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

ouch, it sounds pretty hot. I'd do a few smallish water change with cooler water (not too cool, otherwise you could risk your betta going into shock) to try and lower the temperature.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Anything above 82 for a prolonged amount of time isn't safe for Mr. Fish. I know that some people freeze ice cubes made from treated water and then if necessary they plop a couple in the tank.


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

ooh i don't know if i'll have some treated water thats ready in time i just put out some batches of tap to stabilize today. maybe i could put some ice cubes near the tank?


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

ok its the morning time and the tank temp is dropping I think he's okay I haven't noticed any distress signs I'm going to change his water today just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Be careful with the water change; you don't want to drop the temperature of the water too drastically all of a sudden or it'll shock Mr. Fish.


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

Ajones108 said:


> Anything above 82 for a prolonged amount of time isn't safe for Mr. Fish. I know that some people freeze ice cubes made from treated water and then if necessary they plop a couple in the tank.


Where did you hear that bettas couldn't be kept above 82 degrees? I was under the impression the the temperature range usually given for keeping bettas is 75-86 degrees. Please let me know if this is wrong. Most of my tanks are actually at least 80 degrees, some maybe a bit higher and I haven't had any problems.

I don't think 86 degrees would hurt a betta. I think that trying to cool down the water too quickly by adding ice cubes could cause possible temperature fluctuations that might be stressful to the betta.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

My fish stay at about 86 and I can't get it any cooler, but they're all doing fine. I think he'll be alright, you don't want to make too much fluctuations in the water. But be careful if it gets too much hotter than that. It wouldn't be good for them.


----------

